# winter milk



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

do you guys have issues making any types of cheese with this late season milk? have been doing some learnin and my mozz may be funky due to such late milk. bummer, wanted to use this last month to stock up on that cheese, but no sense beating the dead horse. :cowboy:

just wanted to know what effects you all see in using later seasoin milk. my does should be dry within the month.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Late lactation milk has such a unique structure, high in fat, high in solids, high SSC... It can be difficult to work with.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

There's not enough of it more than morning coffee. Thats the issue with late season milk.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

oh, lonely, I'd share if you came over!

christy--i woulda thought those reasons would make BETTER cheese, but alas, wrong again!

yeah, i am seeing that trying to do much more than simple cheeses just isnt' working. there is a fella over at cheeseforum.com that really went into it for me, so I GET it now. it can be just so different that at some point nothing can make it do mozz. and I think I'm there. dang. but its still amking a very sweet chevre and a farmhouse cheddar that are so good, I guess that's what we'll be eating this winter.


----------

